# 1986 chevy k10 4/4 brake problems



## lawnworker (Jan 7, 2000)

okay here is my ? i have posted before about this truck . i bought about 2 weeks ago and when you brake the front end bobs up and down just put new auto zone performance friction pads on but this did not help i had tauras FORD car that had warped roters and it seemed like a side to side shake more then up and down maybey warped roters feel different on a chevy truck could shocks cause this they seem pretty good driving i hope i can fix this i paid 5600 dollers for this 1986 truck with 56000 miles it is real nice exept for the brake problem


----------



## farmall (Jan 31, 2000)

I had the same problem with my 1986 k30 4x4. It turned out to just be the steering stabilizer was bad. I found this out after I hit a set of railroad tracks at 60 and the front end started shaking so bad I just about lost control of it. I would suggest trying to replace that.

Good luck


----------



## yortengel (Mar 12, 2000)

By bobs up and down do you mean the steering wheel is moving back and forth. Or is the front end shaking back and forth. Does it only do this while braking? It sounds like you have a warped brake rotor or drum. Keep use informed.


----------



## lawnworker (Jan 7, 2000)

update on breaking problem had the roters turned and this solved the problem also found a bad wheel bearing on one side and spinning races in the other hub the lugs are hard to seat on these chev 4/4s sure rides better now


----------

